# Pig Pellets for rats



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

My usual suppliers of food has increased their prices by £3 a bag from £8-£11 and put delivery up aswell so I'm looking for a new supplier.

Anyone know of any pig pellet suppliers that deliver and have reasonable prices?


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

how heavy is each bag ?


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

eightball said:


> how heavy is each bag ?


20 Kg and I order 3-4 a month


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

markhill said:


> 20 Kg and I order 3-4 a month


:gasp: 20kg for £11, thats cheap anyway, my food is £6.50 for 2.5kg so you should stop your moaning about the price  nah just look about the area in local shops and stuff and look everywer online


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

eightball said:


> :gasp: 20kg for £11, thats cheap anyway, my food is £6.50 for 2.5kg so you should stop your moaning about the price  nah just look about the area in local shops and stuff and look everywer online


yeah I get its pretty cheap anyway but two months ago it was £7.49 a bag now its £10.70 and cost about £20 for delivery:bash:

Its gone from £35 a month in October to over £50 a month now.

There's not many places online that deliver, believe me I've been looking for weeks.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

ohh i see, look everywhere and if you cant find it, if you live not far from farms then call a farmer if he has pigs


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

eightball said:


> ohh i see, look everywhere and if you cant find it, if you live not far from farms then call a farmer if he has pigs


there is a pig farm about 8 miles from here, just a small one but 8 miles is a long walk with 80 Kg of food on your bag.

Must get a car.


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

markhill said:


> there is a pig farm about 8 miles from here, just a small one but 8 miles is a long walk with 80 Kg of food on your bag.
> 
> Must get a car.


yeah just do that


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

Then ya petrol tax and insurance would cost you more in one week that the price of your food going up in one month... why not ask a friend to collect for you.........


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

Contact you local farm suppliers mate that is expensive, I live in N.Ireland things usually are more expensive here and sow pellet here is 7-8.50 for a 25kg bag of high protein.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

The price hike is all across the board for all farm foods. My sow rolls have gone up from £206 a tonne to £295 so up a third. Even the pig farmers are having to find a third more money to feed there pigs. I use 1 tonne in 3 weeks.
its due to 
1. a poor harvest last year (too wet)
2. and russia not selling any to the rest of the word last year, because they too had a bad harvest, and they suply a very large amount of wheat to the U.K.

prey for a dryer summer for next years prices to come down.


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

Paul Chase said:


> The price hike is all across the board for all farm foods. My sow rolls have gone up from £206 a tonne to £295 so up a third. Even the pig farmers are having to find a third more money to feed there pigs. I use 1 tonne in 3 weeks.
> its due to
> 1. a poor harvest last year (too wet)
> 2. and russia not selling any to the rest of the word last year, because they too had a bad harvest, and they suply a very large amount of wheat to the U.K.
> ...


Cheers, at least there's a reason and they just haven't hiked the price because they fely like it.

Bloody rain:bash:

You buy it by the tonne? dont fancy selling a few Kg do you?:lol2:


----------



## tony167 (Dec 18, 2009)

*Pig Pellets and wood shavings*

Just built a rat rack, can anyone suggest the best company to buy pig pellets and bedding from?

cheers

tony


----------

